# Grafting Cannabis



## aattocchi (Nov 29, 2007)

I was wondering if their was a way to graft different types of cannabis onto one plant. You see, I have a very small area to house 1 mother plant. I would love to be able to graft many different strains onto a single plant. This way I can just take cuttings from the grafted branches.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> I was wondering if their was a way to graft different types of cannabis onto one plant. You see, I have a very small area to house 1 mother plant. I would love to be able to graft many different strains onto a single plant. This way I can just take cuttings from the grafted branches.



should work.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 29, 2007)

I have grafted citrus trees before, should I use the same method? If some one has a 99% successful way of going about it please clue me in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> I have grafted citrus trees before, should I use the same method? If some one has a 99% successful way of going about it please clue me in.



i would just cut off a branch at an angle then tape a different one in it's place.

i've broken branches off big plants outside. the whole branch broke completely off. i just suck it back in place and wrapped it well. it did fine. i would think it would be pretty easy to graft it.


----------



## Kant (Nov 29, 2007)

hahahaha.

i really want to make some awesome monster plants now well call her frankenstein v2.0


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i would just cut off a branch at an angle then tape a different one in it's place.
> 
> i've broken branches off big plants outside. the whole branch broke completely off. i just suck it back in place and wrapped it well. it did fine. i would think it would be pretty easy to graft it.


Yeah ive done the same with my outdoor plants....its like grafting the limb back onto itself basiclly hahaha...

so yeah man I would try it and then let us know how it works....It would be cool to do this and flower a plant with about 5 strains grafted onto it...you could really compare the differences in each of the strains since you know for an absolute fact they are getting the same nutes, watering schedule etc.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i would just cut off a branch at an angle then tape a different one in it's place.
> 
> i've broken branches off big plants outside. the whole branch broke completely off. i just suck it back in place and wrapped it well. it did fine. i would think it would be pretty easy to graft it.


 Yeah, I figured. I broke a stem trying to tie the top to the bottom and it is fine now. I do exactly how you mentioned above with citrus, except I put a notch in the flesh of both pieces. Kind of how a drawer is built, so the 2 ends slide together snug. I will be trying this after I regenerate my 3 plants, then I will make 1 out of 3. I am also thinking about ordering some skunk 1 seeds and getting 5 red shiva seeds free, so I will be adding a cutting from the best females on it as well. I guess I can just buy different color pieces of string so I know what's what.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 29, 2007)

Would the grafted plant take on any of the 'mother ships' characteristics? 

Or would it just be an island onto itself?


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 30, 2007)

Now for the next question. Would you only get charged for cultivating 1 plant if you were caught? I think over 10 plants here and you start to get into real trouble.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 30, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Would the grafted plant take on any of the 'mother ships' characteristics?
> 
> Or would it just be an island onto itself?


 My mother has a tree in her back yard that grows grapefruit, oranges, tangelos, and lemons. Also, I read a thing about scientist trying to graft hops and cannabis, the hops grafted to the cannabis roots never produced THC. This is only what I read so do not take my word for it, except the GOTL tree. A tangelo is a cross between an orange and a tangerine, the tangerine branch wouldn't take for some reason so she used the tangelo.


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 30, 2007)

i recall reading that people tried to graft cannabis onto another rootstock to see if there was any benifit (i believed they used hops) and it was unsuccesful because of a long recovery time and its only an annual plant. Cannabis doesn't seem to take too well to grafting.

maybe it might work to graft one canabis plant to another. let us know.


----------



## aattocchi (Nov 30, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> i recall reading that people tried to graft cannabis onto another rootstock to see if there was any benifit (i believed they used hops) and it was unsuccesful because of a long recovery time and its only an annual plant. Cannabis doesn't seem to take too well to grafting.
> 
> maybe it might work to graft one canabis plant to another. let us know.


 That is the same thing I was talking about. They tried to see if grafting a pot plant onto a hops rootsystem would create a plant to make hemp from with 0 THC. It was unsuccesful because the buds still had THC in them. We must have read the same thing, again I have never tried it.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 14, 2007)

I will be attempting this in a month or so. I will graft my 3 plants onto 1 stem, or try to!

 Any suggestions would be great, since I have no experience with this plant. I do have experience grafting citrus and cacti.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> I will be attempting this in a month or so. I will graft my 3 plants onto 1 stem, or try to!
> 
> Any suggestions would be great, since I have no experience with this plant. I do have experience grafting citrus and cacti.



it's just another plant. keep it simple. i'll be watching.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 14, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's just another plant. keep it simple. i'll be watching.


 I'll try the method I use with the citrus trees first, with no hormones and see if it will take naturaly.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 14, 2007)

Also, the warden has advised me sertan plants will NOT be uploaded to her computer. I will take pictures of the cuts and where it heals, anyone with experience will know they are Cannabis stems, hehehe!


----------



## giantmo (Dec 15, 2007)

yes it is possible to graft different strains together have seen it before just with 1 branch from diffstrain growing on aplant mates experiment


----------



## human8 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would think a heavy foliar feeding would aid in carb production and provide more
water to last the healing of the graft. like you do a mother for cloning. just a thought..
I'd love to be able to get a mixed grafted clone with 3 strains, where is the future allready? !!lol


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 14, 2008)

This sounds like a really interesting future project for me! I've never even thought about the possibilities of grafting cannabis. I might have the next year ahead of me! Maybe a Skunk-NL-Purple Haze-Kush-BC plant? Or how about a Skunk-Jack Herer-God's Gift plant? or maybe ... wow the possibilities are endless lol the first discussion that has really got my attention in quite a long time ...


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 15, 2008)

mal_crane said:


> This sounds like a really interesting future project for me! I've never even thought about the possibilities of grafting cannabis. I might have the next year ahead of me! Maybe a Skunk-NL-Purple Haze-Kush-BC plant? Or how about a Skunk-Jack Herer-God's Gift plant? or maybe ... wow the possibilities are endless lol the first discussion that has really got my attention in quite a long time ...


 My girls are almost done flowering. After about a month of vegging I'm giving it a shot.

I am actualy in the process of grafting a San Pedro root stock upside down ontop of another San Pedro cactus root stock. I am hoping this will create many baby cacti where the roots are growing from on the upside down San Pedro. I have had success doing this with L. wiliamsii tap roots, I grafted them upside down on top of San Pedro root stocks. The only difference is that San Pedro has a different type of root system then Peyote. Wish me luck!


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 16, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I was wondering if their was a way to graft different types of cannabis onto one plant. You see, I have a very small area to house 1 mother plant. I would love to be able to graft many different strains onto a single plant. This way I can just take cuttings from the grafted branches.


i have read one study which states cannabis is notoriously difficult to graft because of it's short lifespan. several attempts were made to similar plants like hops but the recovery time is not worth the effort.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

closet.cult said:


> i have read one study which states cannabis is notoriously difficult to graft because of it's short lifespan. several attempts were made to similar plants like hops but the recovery time is not worth the effort.


 That's weird. I bend my branches to reduce the hight of my plants. In the process I have snaped a few stems, I wraped the stems with some tape and they were fine in less then a week, or at least they looked healed on the outside and the tips ot the branches showed new growth.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

While they were on 12/12 light.


----------



## cannabeast (Apr 1, 2009)

atochi i stumbled upon your post looking for a way to graft looking for a way to reduce the number of plants i have. when i was studying cannabis production in the netherlands, somebody showed me how to graft multiple plants onto one plant. the point of this is not to make 2 different types of flowers grow onto one plant, but rather to make one plant grow UBERfast. the reason i stumbled upon your post is that i was looking for the diagram again to reduce the number of plants that i have, like you said 10 is too much, but for sure if you had 10 going into 1, they would rally be confused, and on top of that it would grow ten times faster, plus i can top the plant i want to right now and send the rest of its energy into developing the other ones faster. basically, you have 3 or 4 plants around the big mother you want to grow uber fast, so pick the plant that you dont want anymore(im usuing a neville's haze plant in this instance because it is much too strong for me and has a little bit too much medical value :s) and cut off one of the branches and leave this pot at a 45 degree angle to the mother plant you will graft it on to. cut off one of the branches on the mother plant and tie them up with tape making sure they dont move, and the 2 wounds are shut togethor and held tight by the tape. best use a tape that is breathable, but using scotch tape is ok too.. keep in mind grafting cannabis is extremly difficult, so take practice like taking cuttings. however this could be useful if you have practices it, perhaps more useful than cuttings. you wont have to throw away males, but rather just cut off all of their flowers, and make all of their energy go into producing a big tasty female. the most i have seen giving energy to one plant alone, is the stock plant, and 5 grafted to it. but growing 6 times than normal is well worth it. another thing is you could buy hemp seed at your local health food store(my wife buys mine) plant around 5 for every 1 true c sativa or indica seed. graft 5 hemp seeds to one real one, if the feds ever come about, tell them its just rope. they could test it and find out you werent lying. its the same plant , only its giving your one drug plant the benfits of their growth. then again you could just use a tomato to give your mother plant energy and grow twice as fast. not that difficult. think of it like this, if you graft a tomato to give your cannabis energy, your tomato is dedicated to making good weed that is NOT tomato flavored; if you graft a cannabis plant to give the tomato her energy, you have a cannabis driven tasty tomato that wont get you high.
same with hops, why would a hops plant make thc? just because another plant gives it energy? think of it like this, the only good application for grafting is to force a plant to share his home made food with another plant.. combining two different species into one is a different ballpark altogethor.. but in conclusion id say best graft the cutting of a weed plant on top of a tomato, and not the other way around, and remember you can still use the males if you cut his flowers off


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 9, 2009)

someone who works at a dispensary i was talking to said he did this succesfully. i did not see with my own eyes but i believe him as hes not a fool.


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Apr 10, 2009)

closet.cult said:


> i have read one study which states cannabis is notoriously difficult to graft because of it's short lifespan. several attempts were made to similar plants like hops but the recovery time is not worth the effort.


 
i dont know about that,.. in veg a pot plant can be kept alive for years


----------



## twointhecloset (Apr 11, 2009)

What?!?!?!?!????


----------



## ogisback (Apr 11, 2009)

didnt read every reply hereb ut yes grafting is totally possible!

it takes about 12 weeks for the grafted part to start growing but that could vary by strain, i dont know, ive only done it with one strain.

you can top one plant and put the top of the other on it, splint it and tape it tight (gauze works well).......eventually it will start growing. you can also do branches, maybe even split both plants up the stem and do it that way. obviously some ways will take longer than others and may have lower success rates but grafting is entirely doable!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 12, 2009)

something new ill have to try.


----------



## Ghost420 (Apr 12, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> something new ill have to try.


same here although 12 weeks for a graft to take is time consuming


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 12, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> same here although 12 weeks for a graft to take is time consuming


why twelve weeks with proper fluid from the parent plant it should take like a clone. maybe 14 days i would think. my friend just did it for the hell of it and his cut took.


----------



## ogisback (Apr 12, 2009)

grafting isn't cloning, and when i did it, it took just under 12 weeks. if you can get a graft to heal and fuse together in 14 days i'd love to know your methods. even mr cervantes says its about a 12 week process.

btw is anyone else sick of this doucheface in goggles on the grasstogreen advertisements? i hope he gets hit by a train


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 13, 2009)

hah fuck yea he is


----------



## ogisback (Apr 13, 2009)

sad thing is all that website is, is another "get rich by google" site. learn how to build a website and use adsense instead of paying some crooks to give you a book of info that is freely available on the web.

i might be doing some more grafting in the coming months, kinda looking forward to what i can do, but it depends on the amount of space i have when my new strains get here


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 13, 2009)

this would be incredibly effecient for cloning....


----------



## oldMcDonald (Apr 14, 2009)

can u graft a whole plant (cut above roots) and have it main cola be a main cola? or will it just be a regular branch now?


----------



## Grubs (Apr 16, 2009)

Great (sarcasm), this is all I need, something else to try when I am lit and stupid. I'm going to try it though, sounds like it would work.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jun 16, 2009)

Waht about weed grafted to the hops root? then its not a weed root system and if cought one couldnt get cought with the 1 lb rule???


----------



## orangefrog (Jun 17, 2009)

one thing that will help you is wrapping the graft in a bit of fabric and covering it with warm wax , makes a good air tight seal that will be able to expand while the plant grows and supports the branch pretty well.

i think bees wax would be the best choice, just dont use something that probably has chemicals in it cause you dont know if your plant will be poisoned or if you will end up smoking them


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

another substance to use is cyanoacrylate(super glue) it was originally developed for wounds on people it is safe to use and seals well. has anyone seen the new tissue culture kits showing up at hydro stores a concept of a similar vein interesting.


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 19, 2009)

sounds fucking awesome. a multi-strain plant! that shit is clone heaven.


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 19, 2009)

anyone have pics of any type of successful cannabis graft? it makes sense but i would like to see it


----------



## Da Chef (Jun 19, 2009)

btw. i just checked cervante's book about grafting and there is only a small paragraph that says there is little known about grafting cannabis. i think grafting cannabis to itself will work. the mult-strain mother is a brilliant idea. assuming it works.


----------



## newworldicon (Jan 22, 2011)

I know this thread is old but I have just been looking into grafting multiple genetics to a single stem...................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4&feature=related


----------



## muph (Feb 23, 2011)

You can graft cannabis, there are even guides on youtube. The grafted plants genetics remain the same as do the plant grafted to it, it basically just uses the stem it attaches to in order to get food for itself. Would be great to have a multi-strain mother like this.


----------



## pooper (Nov 27, 2011)

works!! do it... i think it was called candy-croping where i read it. grafting is the correct term tho.


----------



## 420johnny (Nov 27, 2011)

arghhh 5 pages and no pics yet. Anybody else game enough to try this?

I just imagine a plant with like 4 top colas of different strains, be freaking awesome.


----------

